
Ask HN: What are you using to bill one-off online calls/meetings? - aosaigh
I receive a small, but non-trivial amount of emails that request my time (via a call or otherwise). When appropriate I reply (or chat) for free, but I can&#x27;t do this for everything.<p>Instead of just saying &quot;no&quot;, I&#x27;d prefer to have an option where I can tell the person to schedule a paid chat with me.<p>I&#x27;ve seen the likes of Code Mentor, but are there any services that cater for this in a more general-purpose way?
======
crypt0calypse
Are you looking for something to just send invoices or schedule and send
invoices?

If it's the former, you could always use Quickbooks or something like
simpleinvoices.io.

~~~
aosaigh
No, I probably wasn't very clear in the original post. More like a video chat
service with billing built-in. Code Mentor allows you to have a video chat
with somebody and it handles the payment depending on how long you were
talking. I'm looking for a generic version of this (that isn't particularly
geared toward coding/programming)

~~~
silviapfeiffer
We run a video consultation platform
([https://www.coviu.com/](https://www.coviu.com/)) and you can activate a
stripe integration to create appointment bookings with associated stripe
payments (activate the "Client Payments" addon from
[https://coviu.com/addons](https://coviu.com/addons)). People can't enter the
video call without having paid. You might want to check out if that solves
your problem.

------
dgwight
I’m working on something like this:
[https://otechie.com](https://otechie.com). Otechie is starting off focused on
support from open source maintainers, but will cover your use case.

What are you helping people with?

